# Best Pike Lure?



## Dale Michelson

My adult son is coming back to Michigan tonite (from CA) and plans on doing some serious fishing at our favorite small lake in Milford. He plans on targeting large mouths and pike. Can any of you experts offer some advice regarding best pike lures? 

Over the past couple of weeks I have caught pike mainly in shallow water and on the surface in heavy lily pad cover. Even had one water wolf nail a small large mouth that I was trying to lift out of the weeds. Darn near had a heart attack!

Also, can anyone offer directions on how to include pictures with these messages?

Thanks much to all...


----------



## wally-eye

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=245938&highlight=pike+bait


----------



## fubar07

I like # 4 mepps spinners or a flat fish.


----------



## Quack Wacker

Mepps Muskey Killer in Fire Tiger


----------



## bigshot846

my uncle is on the pmtt and catches alot of unwanted pike on white spinniner baits with gold or silver blades


----------



## bassdisaster

I have no clue on where that lake is, but if i was fishing a (bass) tournament here on Tamarac lk, id say dropshotting with a steel leader would get-r-done, he he he
My favorite pike bait has always been a #10 Rapala Husky jerk in firetiger!
Crank it down, pause and rip it, over and over, dont forget to pause, the essox just cant stand that!
Slimer's, toothy's, water wolf? good one!
Has he been fishing in calif? I was out there for 4 years, 2 yrs ago, joined a bass club, and had a blast, there's some KILLER fishing to be done in SoCal!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

All the Mepps mentioned are killers but I like the Mepps Comet. That bad boy has slayed the pike foe me over the years.


----------



## waterfoul

#14 Rapala Husky Jerk in Gold/Black or Tennesee Shiner has always produced fish for me. And I'd agree with Carl... dropshotting using steel wire would probably catch me just about as many pike as any other bait! LOL!!!


----------



## bassmaster00

i use alot of black and silver rapalas as well as orange and gold, and black and gold. northern and souther michigan


----------



## msfcarp

In my experience, pike are the least picky fish out there, but spinner baits in any color out fish everything else.


----------



## RiverPlugs

Anyone ever tried a red devil spoon with a piece of pork rind on it? You should


----------



## dobes

Big bucktail mepps, cant go wrong. It has alot of movement and vibration which those pike love. Good luck.


----------



## n.pike

This time of year I use big, slow baits. Mepps and Terminators spinners, and any color rapala, but big as you can get. My all time favorite is still a 1 1/4 Johnsons silver minnow tipped with buckskin. Try some surface lures like a Jitterbug, or get the flyrod and bass gear out.


----------



## steelers fan

f-18 rapala in perch and black/silver
black or white spinnerbaits


----------



## fishinthed

Creek Chub 6 inch jointed pikie in perch finish has caught me more good sized (30 inch +) pike than everything else combined, plus my personal best musky and one of my largest smallies of the year. Lots of vibration.


----------



## dark ice

The white spinner baits. 
Single hook, but these lures dont get snagged up so much...


----------



## bigshot846

im a fan of rapalas j13 brook trout colored, only had it a few weeks and caught a 27" pike and a 18" walleye


----------



## basskiller46

Anything you put in the water as long as you are trying to catch something other than pike or atleast that works for me:lol:

I like either a 1/2 oz rattle trap or the biggest brighest spinner bait i can find.


----------



## rootbeer

a big single blade spinner bait. No skirt. a 3" bluegill hangin off the back, with a trailer hook. Booyaa!


----------



## MuskyHunter

Mepps work good. You can catch pike on just about anything. When my dad and I do fly-in trips to canada we really only cast spoons. Never even touch the body baits. In heavy weeds I go with the Johnson silver minnow. All the spoons from Eppinger work well too. Any color. 

I guess if I was trolling I would use more body baits.



mike


----------

